
We‘re reorganizing how Twitter is going to work together for the next decade - cpeterso
https://twitter.com/jack/status/1012381283396157440
======
mindcrime
Somebody needs to lock @jack in a room and make him watch this video on
"repeat" for 400 hours.

[https://youtu.be/Vhh_GeBPOhs](https://youtu.be/Vhh_GeBPOhs)

